# saturno pro!!



## Old fay (28 Agosto 2007)

Sapete che tra poco esce saturno che ci ha massacrati per ben 4 anni? Io sono Leone, poi esce dallo Scorpione, Toro e Acquario, ma sapete a chi entra??? informatevi...son cavoli!!!


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Sapete che tra poco esce saturno che ci ha massacrati per ben 4 anni? Io sono Leone, poi esce dallo Scorpione, Toro e Acquario, ma sapete a chi entra??? informatevi...son cavoli!!!


acquario con ascendente scorpione ... son stati cavoli davvero


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Sapete che tra poco esce saturno che ci ha massacrati per ben 4 anni? Io sono Leone, poi esce dallo Scorpione, Toro e Acquario, ma sapete a chi entra??? informatevi...son cavoli!!!


Lo so accidenti, figurati che sono Gemelli ascendente Gemelli.
Però vi ha massacrati per 2 e non 4 anni.
Entra in quadratura per me per due anni, con Urano quadrato in pesci, Giove in opposizione (per poco per fortuna) e Plutone in parziale opposizione.
Che devo spararmi?
Beh, buon per i Leone, Toro e Aquario.
Adesso devo tirarmi su il bavero assieme ai Vergine.


----------



## Old fay (28 Agosto 2007)

Vergine è mio marito...aspetto la resa dei conti!!! Perchè dici che lo abbiamo avuto per due anni?


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Vergine è mio marito...aspetto la resa dei conti!!! Perchè dici che lo abbiamo avuto per due anni?


Perchè la velocità di transito del pianeta per compiere 30° nei segni è di due anni circa.
Un anno Giove, 7 anni Urano, 14 anni nettuno, 23 anni plutone.
Sono pianeti lenti che possono segnare il destino delle persone, sia in meglio che in peggio (per chi ci crede).


----------



## Old fay (28 Agosto 2007)

La mia amica astrologa mi ha detto che gli amori nati sotto saturno sono per la vita...il mio appunto, però saturno porta inizi o fini, vero?


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> La mia amica astrologa mi ha detto che gli amori nati sotto saturno sono per la vita...il mio appunto, però saturno porta inizi o fini, vero?


Saturno è il pianeta della severità e delle azioni senza compromessi.
Regola anche la salute. Averlo contro o in transito nel proprio segno può portare a gravi problemi di salute o addirittura la fine dell'esistenza.
E' nella mitologia il padre di tutti gli dei che mangiava i propri figli.
E' lento ma inesorabile, scava la roccia come la goccia.
E' la parca che recide con un colpo di forbice gli eventi e i destini.
Averlo a favore è un grande alleato, consolida carriere e percorsi favorevoli.


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Saturno è il pianeta della severità e delle azioni senza compromessi.
> Regola anche la salute. Averlo contro o in transito nel proprio segno può portare a gravi problemi di salute o addirittura la fine dell'esistenza.
> E' nella mitologia il padre di tutti gli dei che mangiava i propri figli.
> E' lento ma inesorabile, scava la roccia come la goccia.
> ...


*Gea dette vita a nuovi elementi, come l’Etere luminoso, la Notte, Urano che è il firmamento, Oceano, i Monti, i Ciclopi dispensatori di lampi e tuoni, i mostruosi Giganti divinità delle tenebre, i feroci Titani. *
*Il più giovane di questi era  Kronos , il Tempo (per i Latini, Saturno), che spodestò dal regno dell’universo il padre Urano e ne prese lo scettro. Dalla sua unione con Rea, la latina Cibele, nacquero poi le divinità maggiori dell’Olimpo da noi più conosciute, fra cui Giove e Giunone. *
*Ma anche Kronos non ebbe sorte migliore del proprio detronizzato padre: temendo che i figli da lui generati potessero tramare contro di lui, cominciò a divorarli per eliminarne il pericolo. *
*Da questa fine fu salvato Giove, trafugato e nascosto dalla madre Rea sul monte Ida, da dove, a solo un anno di vita, ma già dio potente e… adulto, partì a sua volta per l’ultima e definitiva vendetta: cacciò Kronos dal regno del mondo e prese il governo dell’universo e degli uomini. *


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

*speriamo bene ora*



Jeanclaude ha detto:


> *Gea dette vita a nuovi elementi, come l’Etere luminoso, la Notte, Urano che è il firmamento, Oceano, i Monti, i Ciclopi dispensatori di lampi e tuoni, i mostruosi Giganti divinità delle tenebre, i feroci Titani. *
> *Il più giovane di questi era  Kronos , il Tempo (per i Latini, Saturno), che spodestò dal regno dell’universo il padre Urano e ne prese lo scettro. Dalla sua unione con Rea, la latina Cibele, nacquero poi le divinità maggiori dell’Olimpo da noi più conosciute, fra cui Giove e Giunone. *
> *Ma anche Kronos non ebbe sorte migliore del proprio detronizzato padre: temendo che i figli da lui generati potessero tramare contro di lui, cominciò a divorarli per eliminarne il pericolo. *
> *Da questa fine fu salvato Giove, trafugato e nascosto dalla madre Rea sul monte Ida, da dove, a solo un anno di vita, ma già dio potente e… adulto, partì a sua volta per l’ultima e definitiva vendetta: cacciò Kronos dal regno del mondo e prese il governo dell’universo e degli uomini. *


con saturno contro mi è sembrato di perdere tutto, petalo per petalo ...


----------



## Old Sad (28 Agosto 2007)

*GULP!!!!*



fay ha detto:


> Sapete che tra poco esce saturno che ci ha massacrati per ben 4 anni? Io sono Leone, poi esce dallo Scorpione, Toro e Acquario, ma sapete a chi entra??? informatevi...son cavoli!!!












  Accidenti viene anche da me!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sono un sagittario e per di più ascendente vergine! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ma perchè quello che mi è successo fino ad ora non era sufficiente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

se entro io in saturno, esce fuori dall'orbita!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> acquario con ascendente scorpione ... son stati cavoli davvero


 

acquario ascendente gemelli...... è stata una faticaccia.


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> acquario ascendente gemelli...... è stata una faticaccia.


OT:
cat, ma li leggi i pvt?


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> acquario ascendente gemelli...... è stata una faticaccia.


cat, ma sei tu nella foto dell'avatar?


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> cat, ma sei tu nella foto dell'avatar?


 
si...sono io.
ma tu di che giorno sei dell'acquario?


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> OT:
> cat, ma li leggi i pvt?


OOOOTTTTT!!!!
si darling...
volevo farmi desiderare...ci sono riuscita?????


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si...sono io.
> ma tu di che giorno sei dell'acquario?


16 febbraio ... 

p.s. capisco i turbamenti di jeanclaud )


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> 16 febbraio ...
> 
> p.s. capisco i turbamenti di jeanclaud )


 












io del 17 febbraio


SIAMO FORTIIIIII!!!!!


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

AH..... psssss, sorry, di che anno sei?????


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> AH..... psssss, sorry, di che anno sei?????


1969


----------



## Rebecca (28 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Sapete che tra poco esce saturno che ci ha massacrati per ben 4 anni? Io sono Leone, poi esce dallo Scorpione, Toro e Acquario, ma sapete a chi entra??? informatevi...son cavoli!!!


Io toro... non ho capito, è una bella cosa che per me esca?


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> 1969


 
che giovane che sei....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







il mio ragazzo è del 70 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ..bilancia però! MALEDIZIONE NERA!


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io toro... non ho capito, è una bella cosa che per me esca?


 


Bene si che saturno esca anche dal toro.
preparati a rimetterti in gioco....


----------



## Rebecca (28 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Lo so accidenti, figurati che sono Gemelli ascendente Gemelli.
> Però vi ha massacrati per 2 e non 4 anni.
> Entra in quadratura per me per due anni, con Urano quadrato in pesci, Giove in opposizione (per poco per fortuna) e Plutone in parziale opposizione.
> Che devo spararmi?
> ...


Gemelli? Conosco un gemelli a cui spero vada di traverso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma io... toro ascendente gemelli, che mi succede?


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> che giovane che sei.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIOVANE ERKKKK?? grazie sei un tesoro, e se anche l'unica qui dentro a ricordarti che sono maschietto! 
tu, invece, che anno?


----------



## Rebecca (28 Agosto 2007)

cioè saturno esce da rita e entra da cialtry???


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> 1969


è troppo vecchio cat, troppo vecchio


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> GIOVANE ERKKKK?? grazie sei un tesoro, e se anche l'unica qui dentro a ricordarti che sono maschietto!
> tu, invece, che anno?


io sono del 67, una vecchiona di 40 anni dunque.
ho molti pianeti in segni d'acqua, sono una sentimentale emotiva.
mi frega il cuore, per tutto il resto sono piuttosto cazzuta.

le donnine mi odiano!
io me la rido.


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> cioè saturno esce da rita e entra da cialtry???


vedo che sei tornata, Monna Rita!!!


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> è troppo vecchio cat, troppo vecchio


caro lui...... guarda che sei del 70 anche tu....... 
consumato da esperienze varie ai club privè
rinsecchito dal sole delle spiagge nudiste
..... con quela cosa la modificata da parte del chirurgo.....



.... accidenti alex....... che vuoi di!!


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Gemelli? Conosco un gemelli a cui spero vada di traverso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow sempre generosi con i gemelli !!!


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> OOOOTTTTT!!!!
> si darling...
> volevo farmi desiderare...ci sono riuscita?????


non c'è un emoticon che fa la pernacchia?
fa niente!
PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> è troppo vecchio cat, troppo vecchio


e tu alex? anno? così per conoscerci meglio ...

(la rita dovrebbe essere mia coetanea)


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non c'è un emoticon che fa la pernacchia?
> fa niente!
> PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 













   daiiiiiiii. topo gigio.cosa mi dici mai!!!


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> e tu alex? anno? così per conoscerci meglio ...
> 
> (la rita dovrebbe essere mia coetanea)


 
sorry..... alex è del 70...... ma portati male.
non devi dirglielo!!!


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> caro lui...... guarda che sei del 70 anche tu.......
> consumato da esperienze varie ai club privè
> rinsecchito dal sole delle spiagge nudiste
> ..... con quela cosa la modificata da parte del chirurgo.....
> ...


si, ma io sò gggggiovane dentro e fuori, come il mio avatar


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

ok ... allora siamo tutti vecchissimiii ) 
meno male che saturno si toglie dalle palle ... almeno ...


----------



## Rebecca (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> vedo che sei tornata, Monna Rita!!!


 beh, un po' quella faccia lì ce l'ho sul serio...


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> ok ... allora siamo tutti vecchissimiii )
> meno male che saturno si toglie dalle palle ... almeno ...


e visto che siamo tutti della stessa generazione (oh my god!) indovinate un po' a che sto giocando:

http://www.pagine70.com/hobby/pcman/pacman2.htm


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> sorry..... alex è del 70...... ma portati male.
> non devi dirglielo!!!


sorry ma come hai fatto a non riconoscere cat alla foto nel profilo, è tale e quale come nell'avatar, sarai mica miope?


----------



## Rebecca (28 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Wow sempre generosi con i gemelli !!!


Ma io spero per quello, non per tutti... e poi è il mio ascendente


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> beh, un po' quella faccia lì ce l'ho sul serio...


se hai anche quelle ciglia lì allora parliamone.........


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sorry ma come hai fatto a non riconoscere cat alla foto nel profilo, è tale e quale come nell'avatar, sarai mica miope?


presbiopia, considerata l'età ...


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sorry ma come hai fatto a non riconoscere cat alla foto nel profilo, è tale e quale come nell'avatar, sarai mica miope?


 
*





   pianoooo!!!!! bloccati!!!!*
la foto del culo non è mia....ne ho scaricate di molto carine. tutti culetti taglia 38.


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ma a sorry gli hai detto di si!!! millantatrice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> presbiopia, considerata l'età ...


in effetti sono così giovane che la presbiopia non mi viene mai in mente....


----------



## Rebecca (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> se hai anche quelle ciglia lì allora parliamone.........


certo... con il mio mezzo quintale quotidiano di mascara....


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si ma a sorry gli hai detto di si!!! millantatrice!!!!!!!!!!


 
*bovino mio, lui mi ha chiesto se ero io nella foto dell'avatar!*

non nella foto profilo!

troppo sole.....


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> certo... con il mio mezzo quintale quotidiano di mascara....


non ti preoccupare io soo ancora nella fase della miopia.....


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> *bovino mio, lui mi ha chiesto se ero io nella foto dell'avatar!*
> 
> non nella foto profilo!
> 
> troppo sole.....


Bovino ????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Questa mi mancava.
Alex vuoi un pò di fieno???


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> cat, ma sei tu nella foto dell'avatar?


porcccccccccc hai ragione cat.................
c'è un emoticon che si fustiga?


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

guarda claude che io sto ancora aspettando la foto dello svizzerotto.


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> porcccccccccc hai ragione cat.................
> c'è un emoticon che si fustiga?


 
in privato alex..... in privato ti concio per le feste.
altro che chirurgo!!!!!

plastico ti ci vuole!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





tutto perchè tu guardi solo culi.


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Bovino ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ovino prego, sono Ariete.....


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> guarda claude che io sto ancora aspettando la foto dello svizzerotto.


E' vero, questa sera ne cerco una di decente.
Non vorrei essere cartaigenico, piuttosto che fotogenico


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> in privato alex..... in privato ti concio per le feste.
> altro che chirurgo!!!!!
> 
> plastico ti ci vuole!!!!!
> ...


siiiiiii, fammi male!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















e che devo guardare? i treni che passano?


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> E' vero, questa sera ne cerco una di decente.
> Non vorrei essere cartaigenico, piuttosto che fotogenico


 
autostima pari a zero vedo.
e....non mettere quella del militare, li sei figo.


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ovino prego, sono Ariete.....


Meglio allora, un pò di carote allora.
anche a me piacciono molto.
bel segno comunque, di fuoco, anche se incazzoso.
io ho marte in ariete, ed è il mio lato irascibile


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> siiiiiii, fammi male!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
devi giudicare dal cervello, carattere, ..... interiortà.
e invece tu no!!!! glutei e tette.


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> autostima pari a zero vedo.
> e....non mettere quella del militare, li sei figo.


Gelosona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Gelosona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
no, realistica.


gente, vado a letto ....
.... da sola
... a guardarmi un po di film.

notte ciurma.


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> autostima pari a zero vedo.
> e....non mettere quella del militare, li sei figo.


No, non è questo, e che devo essere sopreso per riuscire bene, altrimenti di fronte all'obbiettivo mi irrigidisco come un baccalà.
Allora metto quella del militare? no dai, ne metto una recente se no non è onesto


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> no, realistica.
> 
> 
> gente, vado a letto ....
> ...


notte Cat


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> devi giudicare dal cervello, carattere, ..... interiortà.
> e invece tu no!!!! glutei e tette.


guarda che tette e glutei hanno carattere, personalità.....non si dice"un culo che parla"? e io ascolto!


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Meglio allora, un pò di carote allora.
> anche a me piacciono molto.
> bel segno comunque, di fuoco, anche se incazzoso.
> io ho marte in ariete, ed è il mio lato irascibile



jeanclaude capisci un po' di astrologia? che mi dici della donna che mi ha fatto sbroccare, scorpione ascendente acquario?


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> no, realistica.
> 
> 
> gente, vado a letto ....
> ...


notte cat....sola....come mi dispiace.....


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> no, realistica.
> 
> 
> gente, vado a letto ....
> ...


Uhei, cosa vuoi dire che non sono un figoo???
Andiamo bene !!


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> notte cat....sola....come mi dispiace.....


tutti soli ... dovremmo trovare una soluzione ... forse


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Meglio allora, un pò di carote allora.
> anche a me piacciono molto.
> bel segno comunque, di fuoco, anche se incazzoso.
> io ho marte in ariete, ed è il mio lato irascibile


si, ma lo sono molto molto meno adesso.....e mi passa in un nanosecondo........


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> tutti soli ... dovremmo trovare una soluzione ... forse


un'orgia?


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> un'orgia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> jeanclaude capisci un po' di astrologia? che mi dici della donna che mi ha fatto sbroccare, scorpione ascendente acquario?


Beh una miscela esplosiva: la lussuria e fascino aggressivo della scopione miscelata alla sensualità, bellezza e simpatia dell'Acquario.
Sei in una tela del ragno, non ne potrai mai più fare a meno.


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Beh una miscela esplosiva: la lussuria e fascino aggressivo della scopione miscelata alla sensualità, bellezza e simpatia dell'Acquario.
> Sei in una tela del ragno, non ne potrai mai più fare a meno.


non è una contraddizione in termini ingegnere e astrologo?


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Beh una miscela esplosiva: la lussuria e fascino aggressivo della scopione miscelata alla sensualità, bellezza e simpatia dell'Acquario.
> Sei in una tela del ragno, non ne potrai mai più fare a meno.


ecco qua ... e già lo sapevo ... peccato che lei stia difendendo la sua "indipendenza" ... che cacchio significa? va là ... speriamo in saturno


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non è una contraddizione in termini ingegnere e astrologo?


come Tycho Brahe e Galilei, no?
Yung sarebbe più vicino al mio mestiere


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> come Tycho Brahe e Galilei, no?
> Yung sarebbe più vicino al mio mestiere


naturalmente era jung (non si sa mai passi chen sa queste parti)


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> come Tycho Brahe e Galilei, no?
> Yung sarebbe più vicino al mio mestiere


scusa ma io ho scritto astrologo non astronomo....
yung chi sarebbe?


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> naturalmente era jung (non si sa mai passi chen sa queste parti)


ah ecco!


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non è una contraddizione in termini ingegnere e astrologo?


Non penso Alex.
Credo che un fondo di verità esista in astrologia, anche in termini scientifici.
La gravità generata dai pianeti e le stelle è la più alta forma di energia.
Da questa derivano per decadimento tutte le energie per decadimento: luce, calore, movimento, reazioni chimiche.
Tutti sanno che è generata dalla densità di materia, è direttamente proporzionale alle masse dei corpi e inversamente proporzionale al quadrato della distanza.
Ma nessuno è riuscito a spiegare cosa è e da che cosa è generata: si parla di gravitoni, cioè pacchetti di energia che si sprigionano dalla massa di un corpo.
D'altra parte la trasformazione infinitesimale di una parte di massa in energia, sprigiona la forza di una bomba atomica (E=mc2).
La disposizione delle masse celesti per me influenza come energia radiante di gravitoni i nostri comportamenti e caratterstiche, come la luna influenza le maree, le nascite, le mestruazioni delle donne (28 giorni come le fasi lunari).


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> ecco qua ... e già lo sapevo ... peccato che lei stia difendendo la sua "indipendenza" ... che cacchio significa? va là ... speriamo in saturno


Ma sei tu nella tela del ragno, non lei, lei conduce il gioco


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Non penso Alex.
> Credo che un fondo di verità esista in astrologia, anche in termini scientifici.
> La gravità generata dai pianeti e le stelle è la più alta forma di energia.
> Da questa derivano per decadimento tutte le energie per decadimento: luce, calore, movimento, reazioni chimiche.
> ...


che ti devo dire? a me continuano a sembrare in antitesi comunque...


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> che ti devo dire? a me continuano a sembrare in antitesi comunque...


era per quello che ti citavo scienziati che sono stati pure astrologhi ...


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> che ti devo dire? a me continuano a sembrare in antitesi comunque...


Anch'io ti confesso cerco di non crederci, e giocherellare con le previsioni, ma a volte le coincidenze e le premonizioni sono soprendenti.
Una volta un astrologo ha letto dalle effemeridi la mia vicinanza alla morte di alcuni mesi prima: in effetti avevo avuto un incidente stradale pauroso con ribaltamento dell'auto sul tetto per tre volte dal quale sono uscito salvo per miracolo.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2007)

Io credo all'astrologia... nelle linee generali del segno ci becca sempre... anche le previsioni generali ci beccano... credo meno all'oroscopo giornaliero 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vi cito un altro scenziato convinto sostenitore dell'astrologia... Kary Mullis premio nobel per la Chimica primi anni 90...

Qualcuno mi sa dire del Cancro? Cancro ascendente Cancro...


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io credo all'astrologia... nelle linee generali del segno ci becca sempre... anche le previsioni generali ci beccano... credo meno all'oroscopo giornaliero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esaltazione delle caratteristiche del cancro:


[FONT=Verdana, Arial]La caratteristica principale di coloro che sono CANCRO con ascendente in CANCRO e' l'umore instabile e variabile. 

Sono estremamente sensibili e amano prendersi cura di chi sta loro vicino, in particolare della loro famiglia, con una certa tendenza a essere possessivi. 

Nonostante appaiano persone tranquille, hanno tratti di ansia e di irritabilità e sono etremamente permalosi. 
In amore sono degli inguaribili romantici. Hanno un apparato digerente molto delicato. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Rebecca (28 Agosto 2007)

Toro ascendente gemelli?
E poi... ma se saturno mi esce dal toro e mi entra nei gemelli, è inutile?


----------



## sorry (28 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Ma sei tu nella tela del ragno, non lei, lei conduce il gioco


sì sono completamente preso e non riesco a metterle la fede al dito.

p.s. per rita: lei ha un anno più di me ...


----------



## Rebecca (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> sì sono completamente preso e non riesco a metterle la fede al dito.
> 
> p.s. per rita: lei ha un anno più di me ...


----------



## @lex (28 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> era per quello che ti citavo scienziati che sono stati pure astrologhi ...


ah si? non lo sapevo..........proclamo la mia ignoranza.


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Toro ascendente gemelli?
> E poi... ma se saturno mi esce dal toro e mi entra nei gemelli, è inutile?


 L'ascendente nel segno dei Gemelli, crea un profondo conflitto interiore, perché la rettitudine del Toro contrasta con la superficialità dei Gemelli. Siete attaccati al denaro, ed esageratamente dediti al culto della bellezza.
​Non è inutile, la quadratura con il Toro era più pesante di quella con l'ascendente.
Vai verso il sereno.
Ricorda
Segno= come sei
Ascendente= come appari


----------



## Rebecca (28 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> L'ascendente nel segno dei Gemelli, crea un profondo conflitto interiore, perché la rettitudine del Toro contrasta con la superficialità dei Gemelli. Siete attaccati al denaro, ed esageratamente dediti al culto della bellezza.​
> 
> 
> Non è inutile, la quadratura con il Toro era più pesante di quella con l'ascendente.
> ...


Aimeh, il denaro non mi interessa e io non interesso a lui... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non ho il culto della bellezza, anzi...
mi viene da sospettare che sia sbaglato il calcolo dell'ascendente. oppure ci sono altre spiegazioni.
il tizio è gemelli che mi dici? dovresti conoscere bene...


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> L'ascendente nel segno dei Gemelli, crea un profondo conflitto interiore, perché la rettitudine del Toro contrasta con la superficialità dei Gemelli. Siete attaccati al denaro, ed esageratamente dediti al culto della bellezza.​
> 
> 
> Non è inutile, la quadratura con il Toro era più pesante di quella con l'ascendente.
> ...


Preciso: 
rettitudine= procedere in linea retta, non sempre è un pregio, molte volte l'inflessibilità danneggia
superficialità= tipico dei segni d'aria, nel senso che essendo collocati nell'aria non possono calarsi sotto la superficie delle cose, molte volte però l'osservazione dall'alto rende le valutazioni più obiettive ed equilibrate.


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (29 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Aimeh, il denaro non mi interessa e io non interesso a lui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh è come me, che sono gemelli ascendente gemelli: bello come il sole, intelligente, affascinante.
Scherzo
Siamo eterni ragazzi, intelligenza pronta, istintiva, rapida ma se non dominata disordinata, ci piace viaggiare specie in aereo, la fedeltà lascia a desiderare con le persone che ci deludono ma con coloro che ci stanno vicino e ci amano siamo una garanzia, adoriamo i bambini, viviamo della considerazione della persona amata e se non ci sentiamo amati andiamo in paranoia e depressione profonda, professioni scientifiche, mediche, commerciali e dello spettacolo, vogliamo essere sul palcoscenico della vita, siamo generosi in tutto con le persone alle quali vogliamo bene e non chiediamo molto, solo amore. Se ci incazziamo siamo peggio dei nazi e vendicativi (un buono che si arrabbia è peggio di uno cattivo), sappiamo essere autoritari nei momenti giusti ma abbiamo comprensione delle difficoltà del prossimo. 
Siamo a volte una contraddizione vivente: Castore e Polluce, uno discolo imprevedibile volubile, l'altro posato, razionale, disciplinato.


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (29 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Aimeh, il denaro non mi interessa e io non interesso a lui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questi sono profili generali, per definire tue caratteristiche bisognerebbe analizzare il tuo tema natale cioè la disposizione delle costellazioni e pianeti nel momento della tua nascita (ascendente, discendente, medium coeli, cuspidi, sestili, quadrature ed opposizioni, pianeti nelle case).
Comunque sei sicura che il denaro non ti interessa?, strano per un toro, ma comunque scommetto che se non hai quello che ti serve per la tua sicurezza e sostentamento vai nel panico totale.
Strana anche la coppia Toro-Gemelli, forse il tuo ascendente mitiga le caratteristiche dissimili dei due segni.


----------



## Rebecca (29 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Questi sono profili generali, per definire tue caratteristiche bisognerebbe analizzare il tuo tema natale cioè la disposizione delle costellazioni e pianeti nel momento della tua nascita (ascendente, discendente, medium coeli, cuspidi, sestili, quadrature ed opposizioni, pianeti nelle case).
> Comunque sei sicura che il denaro non ti interessa?, strano per un toro, ma comunque scommetto che se non hai quello che ti serve per la tua sicurezza e sostentamento vai nel panico totale.
> Strana anche la coppia Toro-Gemelli, forse il tuo ascendente mitiga le caratteristiche dissimili dei due segni.


Allora dovrei andare in paranoia ogni mese... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Strama Toro-Gemelli? certo e infatti mi ha mollata per una ariete. e ora che mi dici?


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2007)

*Jeanclaude*



Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Beh è come me, che sono gemelli ascendente gemelli: bello come il sole, intelligente, affascinante.
> Scherzo
> Siamo eterni ragazzi, intelligenza pronta, istintiva, rapida ma se non dominata disordinata, ci piace viaggiare specie in aereo, la fedeltà lascia a desiderare con le persone che ci deludono ma con coloro che ci stanno vicino e ci amano siamo una garanzia, adoriamo i bambini, viviamo della considerazione della persona amata e se non ci sentiamo amati andiamo in paranoia e depressione profonda, professioni scientifiche, mediche, commerciali e dello spettacolo, vogliamo essere sul palcoscenico della vita, siamo generosi in tutto con le persone alle quali vogliamo bene e non chiediamo molto, solo amore. Se ci incazziamo siamo peggio dei nazi e vendicativi (un buono che si arrabbia è peggio di uno cattivo), sappiamo essere autoritari nei momenti giusti ma abbiamo comprensione delle difficoltà del prossimo.
> Siamo a volte una contraddizione vivente: Castore e Polluce, uno discolo imprevedibile volubile, l'altro posato, razionale, disciplinato.


 
Ho conosciuto parecchi gemelli e se molto è ritrovabile in quel che dici parecchio è assolutamente contrario............ saranno stati del Gemelli anomali???
Una cosa è certa i Gemelli vogliono piacere, vogliono il plauso, avranno anche comprensione ma sono delle serpi se contrariati. Concordo sulla contraddizione vivente che la dice lunga su tutto..... dei veri Giani bifronte!
Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (29 Agosto 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto parecchi gemelli e se molto è ritrovabile in quel che dici parecchio è assolutamente contrario............ saranno stati del Gemelli anomali???
> Una cosa è certa i Gemelli vogliono piacere, vogliono il plauso, avranno anche comprensione ma sono delle serpi se contrariati. Concordo sulla contraddizione vivente che la dice lunga su tutto..... dei veri Giani bifronte!
> Bruja


Cialtrigi bifronti (come da apposio post) vorrai dire 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... Cerca il plauso ma se gli mandi un sms ti dicono evita di scrivermi, la serpe


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2007)

*mi fai rotolare...*



Rita ha detto:


> Cialtrigi bifronti (come da apposio post) vorrai dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2007)

*Ohi ohi ohi!!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Abbiamo trovato il punto debole del Cialtry........... non è colpa sua poverello è perchè è dei Gemelli!!  Quando si dice la predestinazione!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (29 Agosto 2007)

*Bruja/PR*



Bruja ha detto:


> Abbiamo trovato il punto debole del Cialtry........... non è colpa sua poverello è perchè è dei Gemelli!! Quando si dice la predestinazione!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Però quadra... come un cerchio... quello alla mia testa!


----------



## cat (29 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto parecchi gemelli e se molto è ritrovabile in quel che dici parecchio è assolutamente contrario............ saranno stati del Gemelli anomali???
> Una cosa è certa i Gemelli vogliono piacere, vogliono il plauso, avranno anche comprensione ma sono delle serpi se contrariati. Concordo sulla contraddizione vivente che la dice lunga su tutto..... dei veri Giani bifronte!
> Bruja


 
no bruja,  hai ragione proprio tu,i gemelli sono bifronti.

Guarda jeanclaude per esempio, gemeli asc gemelli.... è un mito in campo lavorativo, un uomo tutto d'un pezzo e poi va in paranoia per un messaggio non risposto, per un tono di voce che non era come se l'aspettava ...


claude, sei troppo dal cuore tenero.
Una acquario, con la sua mitica indipendenza ti fa impazzire, te lo dico io.


devi trovarti una teutonica toro o ariete o capricorno.... ti mettono le briglie ed il gioco è fatto.


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (29 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> no bruja, hai ragione proprio tu,i gemelli sono bifronti.
> 
> Guarda jeanclaude per esempio, gemeli asc gemelli.... è un mito in campo lavorativo, un uomo tutto d'un pezzo e poi va in paranoia per un messaggio non risposto, per un tono di voce che non era come se l'aspettava ...
> 
> ...


Le briglie a me ????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























A un segno d'aria che ama la sua libertà??

Infatti mi sto incamminando sulla strada della separazione con una Capricorno, resisto solo per le mie figlie.

Beh, essere dal cuore tenero non lo giudico un difetto e poi amo sia chi mi sfugge che chi mi fa impazzire. Non lo sapevi?


----------



## Old fay (29 Agosto 2007)

Visto che ci siamo io sono leone e lui leone...mio marito vergine, la di lui compagna scorpione...cosa sta per accaderci??? Un casino??? La nostra storia è nata sotto saturno......


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Visto che ci siamo io sono leone e lui leone...mio marito vergine, la di lui compagna scorpione...cosa sta per accaderci??? Un casino??? La nostra storia è nata sotto saturno......


Fay non serve l'astrologia per dirti che e' un casino!!!!


----------



## Old fay (29 Agosto 2007)

Magari mi rendo conto che è peggio!!!!!


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (29 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Allora dovrei andare in paranoia ogni mese...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inevitabile, il gemelli si trova molto bene con l'ariete specialmente per la sua focosa carica sessuale, anche se sono donne complicate e spesso non sanno quello che vogliono al limite del cinismo.
Sono donne molto appariscenti e sensuali alle quali un gemelli difficilmente resiste.
Personalmente sono durato poco con un'ariete perchè avendo io marte in ariete era guerra tutti i giorni anche per futili questioni, anche se ne ero innamorato perso.
Però quando esasperato l'ho lasciata, ho sofferto come un cane, e il ricordo di lei mi si è stampato dentro.


----------



## Old fay (29 Agosto 2007)

*jeancalude...????*

E io??? c'ero prima io!!!


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (29 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> E io??? c'ero prima io!!!


Eccomi qui piccola.

Beh, è un bel match !!
Strano che tu e tuo marito vi siete incamminati su percorsi divergenti: la coppia vergine -leone , vista la positività del leone che per me rimane uno dei segni migliori dello zodiaco e l'affidabilità del vergine, di solito è molto affiatata.
Due leoni però sono altrettanto in sintonia e alleati per difendere il loro territorio e il loro amore.
Chi ci rimette sarà tuo marito, non tu. 
Su una strada senza sbocco vedo la relazione di tuo marito e la scorpione, quando lei deciderà che si è stufata, che il giocattolo è ormai vecchio, troncherà di netto e lo butterà nella disperazione (i vergine come i gemelli sono dominati da mercurio e sono molto vulnerabili nei sentimenti).


----------



## Old fay (29 Agosto 2007)

*sorry jeancalude*

Alt! lo scorpione è la compagna del mio amante leone...storia ingarbugliata capisco...!!!


----------



## Rebecca (29 Agosto 2007)

*noooooo*



Jeanclaude ha detto:


> *Inevitabile, il gemelli si trova molto bene con l'ariete specialmente per la sua focosa carica sessuale*, anche se sono donne complicate e spesso non sanno quello che vogliono al limite del cinismo.
> Sono donne molto appariscenti e sensuali alle quali un gemelli difficilmente resiste.
> Personalmente sono durato poco con un'ariete perchè avendo io marte in ariete era guerra tutti i giorni anche per futili questioni, anche se ne ero innamorato perso.
> Però quando esasperato l'ho lasciata, ho sofferto come un cane, e il ricordo di lei mi si è stampato dentro.




























No qui mi rifiuto... qui più con me... lo so.... me l'ha detto... qui almeno "vinco" io nel quadro di questa sconfitta generale. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Sono già abbastanza trifolata stamattina sta cosa non la reggo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque mi consolo perchè come dicevo su come sono io non mi ci riconsoceo nella descrvione. magari manca il "tema anche qua"


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2007)

Cancro + Vergine?


----------



## Iris (29 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cancro + Vergine?


Quoto
Cancro + Vergine..per adesso funziona


----------



## Mari' (29 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto parecchi gemelli e se molto è ritrovabile in quel che dici parecchio è assolutamente contrario............ saranno stati del Gemelli anomali???
> Una cosa è certa i Gemelli vogliono piacere, vogliono il plauso, avranno anche comprensione ma *sono delle serpi *se contrariati. Concordo sulla contraddizione vivente che la dice lunga su tutto..... dei veri Giani bifronte!
> Bruja


* Errore* ... hai sbagliato animale, i Gemelli non sanno strisciare ... ricordi *FA?*






* ... siamo feroci, non siamo crudeli.*





  e tante, tante altre cose in piu'.
























Buondi'!


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> * Errore* ... hai sbagliato animale, i Gemelli non sanno strisciare ... ricordi *FA?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi correggo niente serpenti, ma sulla crudeltà.......... insomma metterei un'opzione!!
Di certo se hanno un traguardo, raramente guardano se calpestano qualcosa o qualcuno... comunque mettiamola pure sulla ferocia!!! 

Bruja


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (29 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi correggo niente serpenti, ma sulla crudeltà.......... insomma metterei un'opzione!!
> Di certo se hanno un traguardo, raramente guardano se calpestano qualcosa o qualcuno... comunque mettiamola pure sulla ferocia!!!
> 
> Bruja


Come in tutte le cose non si può generalizzare, anche nell'ambito di un segno esistono persone scaltre e persone oneste.
Io sono un buono di natura (solo con chi se lo merita), sono nato così, mi piaccio così e morirò così, ma se percepisco che la mia bontà ed educazione viene scambiata per debolezza e qualcuno ne approfitta cinicamente facendomi fare la figura dello stupido, divento una belva.
Per me il detto: "Tan bon, tan cojon" è una provocazione insopportabile.
Per quanto mi riguarda, io divento crudele solo se qualcuno mi fa patire gratuitamente e mi umilia, allora parte l'ufficiale delle SS e non ho nessun moto di pietà.
Da quel punto di vista posso assicurare che è meglio avermi per amico piuttosto che nemico, anche perchè pur di vendicarmi sono disposto a fare il kamikaze, muoia Sansone con tutti i Filistei.


----------



## Mari' (29 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Come in tutte le cose non si può generalizzare, anche nell'ambito di un segno esistono persone scaltre e persone oneste.
> Io sono un buono di natura (solo con chi se lo merita), sono nato così, mi piaccio così e morirò così, ma *se percepisco che la mia bontà ed educazione viene scambiata per debolezza e qualcuno ne approfitta cinicamente facendomi fare la figura dello stupido, divento una belva.*


IDEM ... Gentile si, Servile MAI ... Pazza Si, Scema No.



Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Per me il detto: "Tan bon, tan cojon" è una provocazione insopportabile.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, io divento crudele solo se qualcuno mi fa patire gratuitamente e mi umilia, allora parte l'ufficiale delle SS e non ho nessun moto di pietà.
> Da quel punto di vista posso assicurare che è meglio avermi per amico piuttosto che nemico, *anche perchè pur di vendicarmi sono disposto a fare il kamikaze, muoia Sansone con tutti i Filistei.*


A volte e' capitato e capita anche a me ... dipende, con gli anni sto imparando ad attendere, attendo che qualcun'altro faccia il lavoro sporco ... sono diventata pigra, sara' la vacchiaia.


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2007)

*J.C.*



Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Come in tutte le cose non si può generalizzare, anche nell'ambito di un segno esistono persone scaltre e persone oneste.
> Io sono un buono di natura (solo con chi se lo merita), sono nato così, mi piaccio così e morirò così, ma se percepisco che la mia bontà ed educazione viene scambiata per debolezza e qualcuno ne approfitta cinicamente facendomi fare la figura dello stupido, divento una belva.
> Per me il detto: "Tan bon, tan cojon" è una provocazione insopportabile.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, io divento crudele solo se qualcuno mi fa patire gratuitamente e mi umilia, allora parte l'ufficiale delle SS e non ho nessun moto di pietà.
> Da quel punto di vista posso assicurare che è meglio avermi per amico piuttosto che nemico, anche perchè pur di vendicarmi sono disposto a fare il kamikaze, muoia Sansone con tutti i Filistei.


Ed io cosa ho detto..... se ne vedono l'opportunità non hanno mezze misure.  Non ho detto che sono delinquenti o infami, ma solo che se lo ritengono giusto non hanno nè amici nè parenti!!!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (29 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ed io cosa ho detto..... se ne vedono l'opportunità non hanno mezze misure.  Non ho detto che sono delinquenti o infami, ma solo che se lo ritengono giusto non hanno nè amici nè parenti!!!
> Bruja


... siamo netti, senza via di mezzo ... e forse e' questo il o uno dei nostri grandi difetti o pregi, dipende ...


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (29 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... siamo netti, senza via di mezzo ... e forse e' questo il o uno dei nostri grandi difetti o pregi, dipende ...


O meglio siamo genuini, come il branzino appena pescato o la mozzarella di bufala


----------



## Mari' (29 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> O meglio siamo genuini, come il branzino appena pescato o la mozzarella di bufala


... dipende, dipende ...


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2007)

*Già*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... dipende, dipende ...


Anche l'azzannata di un coccodrillo è genuina............. mica finge lui!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Mari' (29 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anche l'azzannata di un coccodrillo è genuina............. mica finge lui!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... segue la Sua natura ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'ho scelta per te, per me e per tutti noi:



Lo scorpione​ Un monaco si era seduto a meditare sulla  riva di un ruscello. Quando aprì gli occhi vide uno scorpione che era caduto  nell'acqua e lottava disperatamente per stare a galla e sopravvivere.
Pieno  di compassione, il monaco immerse la mano nell'acqua, afferrò lo scorpione e lo  posò in salvo sulla riva.
L'insetto per ricompensa si rivoltò di scatto e lo  punse provocandogli un forte dolore.
Il monaco tornò a meditare, ma quando  riaprì gli occhi, vide che lo scorpione era di nuovo caduto in acqua e si  dibatteva con tutte le sue forze. Per la seconda volta lo salvò e  anche questa  volta lo scorpione punse il suo salvatore fino a farlo urlare per il  dolore.
La stessa cosa accadde una terza volta. E il monaco aveva le lacrime  agli occhi per il tormento provocato dalle crudeli punture alla mano.
Un  contadino che aveva assistito alla scena esclamò: «Perché ti ostini ad aiutare  quella miserabile creatura che invece di ringraziarti ti fa solo male?». «Perché  seguiamo entrambi la nostra natura rispose il monaco». «Lo scorpione è fatto per  pungere e io sono fatto per essere misericordioso».​ E tu, per cosa sei fatto?

​ Tratte da: "40 storie nel deserto" ​ di Bruno Ferrero





​


----------



## cat (29 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Le briglie a me ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
piano, piano claude......
prima di separarti da una capricorno( molto legati al dio denaro) meglio che ti comporti molto poco da buon gemelli e vai a farti fare una consulenza legale da un avvocato con i controzebedei.

Altrimenti lei ti scorna.


----------



## cat (29 Agosto 2007)

*mitico FA*

Il mio mitico Fabrice è un gemelli ascendente gemelli.
essere perfetto, dopo di lui....il vuoto.


non toccatemi FA.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Il mio mitico Fabrice è un gemelli ascendente gemelli.
> essere perfetto, dopo di lui....il vuoto.
> 
> 
> non toccatemi FA.


Tranquilla!! Manco con le molle del camino!!


----------



## cat (29 Agosto 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tranquilla!! Manco con le molle del camino!!


 
appunto!!!!


----------



## Old Angel (29 Agosto 2007)

Mi aggiungo alla lista dei nati sotto il segno dell'acquario  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma con ascendenza sagitario


----------



## Old Lilith (29 Agosto 2007)

*presente*

beh eccomi qui
acquario asc. capricorno (!!!)
giorno 17 febbraio (come cat mi pare)...che ne dici Jeanclaude??
allora quando se ne va questo maledetto saturno??? 
mi pare di aver dovuto sopportare abbastanza no???  

	
	
		
		
	


	










ciao 
lil


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Agosto 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Mi aggiungo alla lista dei nati sotto il segno dell'acquario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idem!!


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (29 Agosto 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> beh eccomi qui
> acquario asc. capricorno (!!!)
> giorno 17 febbraio (come cat mi pare)...che ne dici Jeanclaude??
> allora quando se ne va questo maledetto saturno???
> ...


Dal 2 di settembre esce dall'opposizione e se ne va in vergine, dovrebbe migliorare tutto.


----------



## cat (29 Agosto 2007)

tutti acquario qui.
evviva....!!!!!


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (29 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> tutti acquario qui.
> evviva....!!!!!


Eh beati voi, andate verso il bel tempo


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2007)

*Calma J.C.*



Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Eh beati voi, andate verso il bel tempo


Ci sono anche le carogne Capricorno ascendente Cancro ..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Eh beati voi, andate verso il bel tempo


Si, ma dopo aver passato qualche scossone.... quindi ce lo siam meritati!!


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si, ma dopo aver passato qualche scossone.... quindi ce lo siam meritati!!


Com'è che quando c'è da "riscuotere" in genere tu sei sempre nella fila????  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Com'è che quando c'è da "riscuotere" in genere tu sei sempre nella fila????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non lo dico io, lo dicono gli astri!!!


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non lo dico io, lo dicono gli astri!!!


 
Fai dei ballottini anche con l'universo...  !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old fay (29 Agosto 2007)

*x jeanclaude*

Scusa caro, visto che saturno esce anche dallo scorpione, la coppia leone scorpione come se la caverà? Praticamente il quartetto è io leone mio marito vergine, il mio Lui leone e la compagna scorpione, la moglie di lui vergine...a chi entra e a chi esce. Per la parcella scrivimi in privato!! Thanks!


----------



## maschio (29 Agosto 2007)

*Che casino!*

Fay, per te jeanclaude non basta: ci vuole un convegno di astrologi!
Io invece continuo a ostinarmi a far finta di niente ogni volta che mi dicono che ariete e cancro non vanno d'accordo. E così con la mia prima moglie è finita e ora sto reiterando con un altro cancro. Mah....saturno stai alla larga!!!!



fay ha detto:


> Scusa caro, visto che saturno esce anche dallo scorpione, la coppia leone scorpione come se la caverà? Praticamente il quartetto è io leone mio marito vergine, il mio Lui leone e la compagna scorpione, la moglie di lui vergine...a chi entra e a chi esce. Per la parcella scrivimi in privato!! Thanks!


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (29 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Scusa caro, visto che saturno esce anche dallo scorpione, la coppia leone scorpione come se la caverà? Praticamente il quartetto è io leone mio marito vergine, il mio Lui leone e la compagna scorpione, la moglie di lui vergine...a chi entra e a chi esce. Per la parcella scrivimi in privato!! Thanks!


I vergine sono messi male, sono quelli che ne usciranno con le ossa rotte.
La competizione si restringe fra te e la scorpione, e lui come ogni buon leone osserverà le femmine sfidarsi, però dalla tua hai una grande affinità di segno, per cui se ci tieni al tuo leone alla fine ne uscirai vincitrice.
Occhio però ai colpi di coda della compagna, gli scorpioni arrabbiati sono cattivi e pungono per far fuori e distruggere l'avversario.
Per la parcella basta la tua simpatia, anche perchè io sono un dilettante, nel senso che mi diletto e basta.


----------



## maschio (29 Agosto 2007)

*Caspita...*

....allora lumeggi anche le situazioni più ingarbugliate!!! E che mi dici di me, povero ariete ascendente scorpione? Stavolta ho speranza di durare con una cancrina ascendente scorpione un pò più di 15 anni?




Jeanclaude ha detto:


> I vergine sono messi male, sono quelli che ne usciranno con le ossa rotte.
> La competizione si restringe fra te e la scorpione, e lui come ogni buon leone osserverà le femmine sfidarsi, però dalla tua hai una grande affinità di segno, per cui se ci tieni al tuo leone alla fine ne uscirai vincitrice.
> Occhio però ai colpi di coda della compagna, gli scorpioni arrabbiati sono cattivi e pungono per far fuori e distruggere l'avversario.
> Per la parcella basta la tua simpatia, anche perchè io sono un dilettante, nel senso che mi diletto e basta.


----------



## Rebecca (29 Agosto 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> *Inevitabile, il gemelli si trova molto bene con l'ariete specialmente per la sua focosa carica sessuale, anche se sono donne complicate e spesso non sanno quello che vogliono al limite del cinismo*.
> Sono donne molto appariscenti e sensuali alle quali un gemelli difficilmente resiste.
> Personalmente sono durato poco con un'ariete perchè avendo io marte in ariete era guerra tutti i giorni anche per futili questioni, anche se ne ero innamorato perso.
> Però quando esasperato l'ho lasciata, ho sofferto come un cane, e il ricordo di lei mi si è stampato dentro.


 





  Scusa sto facendo confusione. Ok il gemelli scopa come un riccio con la ariete 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  .
Ma gemmelli lui toro ascendente gemelli lei perchè dici strana coppia?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (29 Agosto 2007)

.....


----------



## Old fay (30 Agosto 2007)

*GRAZIE!!*

Grazie Jeanclaude, di cuore. Per maschio, alto che convegno di astrologi, hai presente il film HOCUS POCUS???


----------



## Bruja (30 Agosto 2007)

*ASTRI*

Io non sto neppure a fare domande... comunque vada sarà colpa di saturno... quel fetentone che dovrebbe avere per me un occhio di riguardo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (29 Settembre 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> > Originalmente inviato da *Rita*
> > _Allora dovrei andare in paranoia ogni mese...
> >
> >
> ...


Mi ero sbagliata. Il gemelli mi ha mollata per la capricorno. E questi come vanno?


----------



## Grande82 (29 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mi ero sbagliata. Il gemelli mi ha mollata per la capricorno. E questi come vanno?


te lo dico io: a schifio!


----------

